# Lowering 85 pickup



## xX40ozPimpXx (Sep 4, 2004)

Any how to's? on how to lower the truck with tortion bars? or blocks? :cheers:


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

on the front, the torsion bars would just need to be loosened (free!), but the alignment will be off afterwards.
Make sure you do this on a level surface and measure from the top lip of the wheel, NOT the tire, to the fender on each side and get it even.
If may be the case that you'll have to loosen one side more than the other because of metal fatigue over the nearly 20 years of use on them.
For the rear, blocks generally work fine (this is a 2wd with spring under axle, right?), but preferably you could either remove a spring from the pack (less spring rate - will lower the rear end and make a softer ride, but get ready for axle wrap or wheel hopping under load) or get lowering leaf springs (if in fact they make them).
Hope this helps,
Todd


----------



## xX40ozPimpXx (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks dude. 

know anywhere taht sells these blocks for the back?
and if it messed up the alignment could a tire shop re align it without raising it back up? :thumbup:


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

Mist places like autozone, pepboys, etc. will sell the blocks.
It depends on if it's a spring-over or spring-under axle wether it will lift or lower the truck. IIRC, the 2wd's are spring under so it will drop the back.
An alignment shop should be able to get back into spec without lifting it as long as it's not too far dropped. There may be some limitations to how much the A-arms can be adjusted.
Pick up a Haynes manual and look over what needs to be adjusted to do an alignment. You may be able to get an idea of how far you can go without going out of the adjustment range.


----------



## xX40ozPimpXx (Sep 4, 2004)

Awesome thanks for the help.

i have a haynes manual for it. 
so as soon as me and my buddy get the clutch going and fixed
we will be looking into lowering it. im hopeing to get it down about 2-3" from stock height


----------

